# Mating



## _its.Daniel_ (Oct 27, 2021)

Hey , so I was wondering if y’all could help me with a little issue I have with my 5 budgies . 2 of them which are both well over 2 years old have been showing signs of wanting to mate such as nesting together / being vey territorial with one of the nesting houses the problem is they have been very aggressive to the other 3 budgies which has never happened before . I am thinking of separating those 2 budgies since the cage has a divider which would separate the cage in two . I’m not worried about them being in a small space since the cage is really big even while it’s divided in 2 . I really wouldn’t mind them mating since the other 3 birds are fairly old ( 8 years old ) and seem like they are tired all they time . Should I just leave them and let them sort it out or should I separate them .


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Take out the nesting boxes. That might restore harmony.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

You don't want to encourage mating behavior of any kind, especially in budgies that are too young or too old.

If some of them are being mean to the others, you should separate them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*You should never put nest boxes in the cage nor anything that could possibly be used as a nesting site.
Why did you put nest boxes in the cage with 5 budgies? How many nest boxes are in the cage?

You need to separate the males and females from one another.
Please post picture of the cage you have the budgies housed in at this time.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

